# troy and torre aged 11 weeks



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

waiting for news as they were neutered today


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

scrummy yummy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little sweeties :001_wub: Hope they're both okay


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

more and more handsome!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you. i thought i had sent the pictures twice lol.
havent heard anything yet about their neutering


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Fingers crossed it all went well, they are gorgeous.xx_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

their neutering went well and they are back to their mad selves. apparently their little brother didnt get done as his bits hadnt dropped and will be done when he is older. otherwise the two boys are fine like nothing has happened


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Awwwww, gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

So glad the little vet trip went well.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

only 11 days until i get them


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

:001_wub: These boys make me go weak at the knees x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh they are stunning!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

10 days to go !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know i am getting excited. hope the weather doesnt close in, going on train


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_if its possible they get more and more gorgeous every time i see them, im so excited for you, and counting down the days with you, _


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> waiting for news as they were neutered today


I just Lovvveeee these 2, glad all went ok with their ops :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm suddenly panicking about things like how the others will react, keeping my eye on two at the same time and keeping them from going out into the pen for a short while, could be fun. i will also be sleeping with them in the spare bedroom like i usually do when i first get kittens until they have settled in.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

it's going to be all right, and you know that  they'll all be friends in less than a week

EDIT: (see "Reason for Editing"), just to send a virtual kiss to your babies  they're adorable, I know it's not the first time I say it (can't resist)


----------

